# Rebuilding myself



## Shinobi (Jun 15, 2015)

Over the last few years I've lost everything that ever mattered to me. Family, friends, loved ones, my business, home, even the clothes I had. As I sat in a mosquito infested patch of woods looking at these events I realized that it was all my fault and I had nobody to blame but myself.
Now I'm rebuilding the man within me. Piece by piece repairing the damage and healing the scars that cover my heart. I know that it's not easy but it has to be done in order to move on with my life.
I've put this off for a long time because of one reason or another and its taken its toll on me and everyone around me. 
Now I sit on the verge of completely letting go of who I use to be and setting out on the road in hopes of finding my place in this messed up world. I have no delusions of enlightenment via traveling the world. I just know that where I am has nothing but pain in my future if I stay here.

I'm not looking for sympathy or anything like that. Just trying to vent a little bit to people I hope will understand me, because nobody around me seems to.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a postcard on my fridge that says something I look at once a day, to remind myself of my goals...

"Sometimes, you have to let go of who you are, to become who you will be."

That's my mantra until my dreams of hitting the gypsy trail, become reality.

Best of luck!


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 15, 2015)

Totally going to pilfer that saying. Thank you.


----------



## Kal (Jun 15, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I have a postcard on my fridge that says something I look at once a day, to remind myself of my goals...
> 
> "Sometimes, you have to let go of who you are, to become who you will be."
> 
> ...


I like your post card, it's so true


----------



## Kal (Jun 15, 2015)

I understand you. To be free you just have to travel. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 15, 2015)

Will do mate. Traveling is not easy but it sure as hell beats being a slave to the systems.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Kal said:


> I like your post card, it's so true



It keeps me focused.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 15, 2015)

Everybody I know IRL who lives in Flori-duh seems to hate it. 

God(dess) speed to you and your egress.


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah this place brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 12, 2015)

Homelessness sucks. Its like getting kicked in the ballz once a day, every day that youre in it. But look at the sad muthafukkaz who subscribe to the system and work 3 jobs to make endz meet. You see em on the subway, on their way home after an 11 hour shift. Theyll go home to some crashpad for 5 hours of sleep and then wake up and do it all over again. Both paradigms are nonsense and I suggest a new alternative.


----------

